
HN continues to impress - throwaway5250
https://news.ycombinator.com/newest?next=18566187&n=601999123417283478923742782987384789237894
======
gus_massa
HN is written in Arc that is written in Racket that has bignums, so you it can
handle very big numbers.

(But if you add and stupidly amount of 0's, the server refuses to use the
number and start with 1. I guess it has some kind of filtering.)

